# Purdy microfiber and UltraSpec 500



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody of you tried these two together?Today was the second time microfiber turned into sponge after using ultraspec 500. Anybody noticed the same thing? You wont be able to wash the roller cover as it turns into a "rubbery sponge" used a lot with regal select and aura and never noticed that.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like I remember a similar thread several months ago, something like 'Ultra Spec ruined my roller nap!'

I recently did a whole interior with that combo (Ultra S and microfiber) and didn't notice any problems. Then again I'm anal about covering my pans/buckets while I'm not using them. If I stop painting to scratch my nose I cover my rig with a wet rag.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for some reason i had missed that thread.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We use a lot of ultra spec and haven't had any issues. I mostly use polar bear naps, tho have been using the new Wooster pro-dooZ FTP. They are great for a first coat, but I ran a couple through my roller nap cleaner (attaches to a sink,) and they didn't hold up too well. Am thinking they're a "one and done" type cover.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> We use a lot of ultra spec and haven't had any issues. I mostly use polar bear naps, tho have been using the new Wooster pro-dooZ FTP. They are great for a first coat, but I ran a couple through my roller nap cleaner (attaches to a sink,) and they didn't hold up too well. Am thinking they're a "one and done" type cover.


 
and here I thought I was the ONLY one doing that:thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

It happened to me!

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/bm-ultra-spec-500-flat-ruined-my-roller-23914/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Anybody of you tried these two together?Today was the second time microfiber turned into sponge after using ultraspec 500. Anybody noticed the same thing? You wont be able to wash the roller cover as it turns into a "rubbery sponge" used a lot with regal select and aura and never noticed that.


We just used these today and didn't notice any of that. We used both for the first time today. I am sold on the micro fiber pads.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I see what you guys are talking about. 
Used this 4" Purdy microfiber in Ultra Spec for about three hrs on Thursday, left it in a covered work pot and used it for about one hr Friday. 

Washed it out with hot water in a sink and it has little chunks of dried paint imbedded in the fibers. Very hard to remove, even picking them out one by one. 


I usually spin rollers out with a hose and haven't seen this problem before. Maybe it has something to do with washing in a sink or the hot water.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just cleaned the roller pads and they cleaned up nicely. They sat for a day wet with paint wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I just cleaned the roller pads and they cleaned up nicely. They sat for a day wet with paint wrapped in plastic.


 Are they the Purdy brand covers? I haven't seen this happen with other brands. The Gennex stuff dries so fast, probably related to that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes purdy pads.


----------

